# Maddison



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

Maddie was a wonderful cat! She was a beautiful Siamese. She ended up being an outside cat which I think she liked better! She would sleep inside cars(we would crack the windows for her) and she would stroll down the street every morning. Sadly though we think one of the coyotes got her. She would never wonder off and unless someone stole her she must have been killed. She was only a year old and we miss her so much. It has been more than a year now that our baby is gone and I still miss her dearly! 
I will try and find a picture of her soon.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh, I'm sorry, hugs!


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------

